# New PB and fist blue cat 3/10/12



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So me and my fishing partner (my sister in-law) headed out to do some catfishing today on the Ohio. We planned on hitting the serpentine wall in downtown Cinncinati but turns out the public landing was closed.. We kept up following the river for a while, eventually stumbling across a place called "Woodland Mound Park", it had river access but lots of debris and junk cluttered around the slightly high and muddy water. We decided to give it a shot, using cut skipjack she landed a nice 17lb (according to my scale) blue cat. It was her biggest fish to date, her fist blue cat, first fish of the year and first fish from the Ohio. We only fished for a couple hours, I didn't have any luck myself, but helping someone break their PB was well worth the trip, good day in my book.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice story and pics. Congrats to her on her first blue


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job for both of you!! R u saying you pulled that blue off the woddy pile or out in the current? I dont see them normally around bank woody piles but I have caught smaller ones on the current seems around them. 

Salmonid


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Nice job for both of you!! R u saying you pulled that blue off the woddy pile or out in the current? I dont see them normally around bank woody piles but I have caught smaller ones on the current seems around them.
> 
> Salmonid


I'd call it a "current seem" as you said around a wood pile. We had maybe 15'ft to cast out to avoid the really swift current. I tried tossing mine out in the current with a 8oz no roll and it was pulling my clicker, so we were right off the bank. Her bait wasn't near the wood pile though no, she was a good 20'ft down from it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great job! That area up by woodland mounds is a great flathead spot when the water warms up so definitley remember that wood spot you were close to. With the river being up around 37 ft it doesnt suprise me that you caught it in the seam and relatively close to the bank...probably trying to hunker down and conserve some energy but its hard for a blue cat to resist skipjack!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I should also have added to the story.. 

She has been fishing with me now for 3 years (I have her and one other buddy I fish with)and at least 80% of our fishing is for catfish. Me and her normally have the worst luck ever targeting flathead/blues together, but we do well targeting small channels and bullhead lol. While me and my friend Brandon do pretty good, I show her pictures of fish we've caught and she gets all sorts of stressed out. I have really put in a lot of work to get her on a halfway decent cat, prior to this fish her PB was a 6lb flathead. I had the biggest grin on my face when she said "That thing made my arm sore". I can't wait for the water to warm on up, I got a feeling 2012 is going to be a great year.

Also if she keeps catching fish, maybe one day my wife will want to come with us, lol.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

good fish by any one's standards


----------

